# Louvers, or however u spell it...



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I am looking to tint my windows but am concerned as much as any other gto owner about the defroster and antenna in the rear glass. i was wanting to know if anyone could track down or knows a place i could order a set of the louvers for the back window like what went on the f-bodies and the ones that would fit a c3 vette...???? i think the metal ones that don't have that much length sticking out would make the exterior look just that much more awesome! with louvers installed it would definitely make the back of the interior darker and like i said, look good in the process. especially since the window doesnt really have much curve. as far as i'm concerned it's pretty squared off. then you could go about tinting the rest of the windows. but if anyone can get me some info i would appreciate it! i can't even begin to know where else to look. thanks for the help. later.


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

Tinted my back window havent had any issues


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GotYurGoat said:


> I am looking to tint my windows but am concerned as much as any other gto owner about the defroster and antenna in the rear glass. i was wanting to know if anyone could track down or knows a place i could order a set of the louvers for the back window like what went on the f-bodies and the ones that would fit a c3 vette...???? i think the metal ones that don't have that much length sticking out would make the exterior look just that much more awesome!


I think that manufacture of metal louvers were banned by the UN Council on Automotive Good Taste back in 1986.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I think that manufacture of metal louvers were banned by the UN Council on Automotive Good Taste back in 1986.


:rofl:


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Groucho said:


> I think that manufacture of metal louvers were banned by the UN Council on Automotive Good Taste back in 1986.


:lol: :rofl: :rofl: :agree


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have tinted back windows and have not had a problem. The defroster still works fine and have not noticed any diminished signal strength for the radio.


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

:agree 

No problems with mine either !

~Larry~


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Please oh please do not put louvers on your car. I beg you. 

Just tint the windows and you will be fine.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

*reply*

i was going to get the back window tinted but later on down the road there are going to be air bubbles. it's something that cant be defeated. every car i have seen with a rear defroster gets those ugly a** air bubbles and then it starts looking like someone just bought the tint and tried doing a DIY job!!! just wanted to get some feed back.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GotYurGoat said:


> i was going to get the back window tinted but later on down the road there are going to be air bubbles. it's something that cant be defeated. every car i have seen with a rear defroster gets those ugly a** air bubbles and then it starts looking like someone just bought the tint and tried doing a DIY job!!! just wanted to get some feed back.


Buy yourself some good sunglasses and turn on the a/c. :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

For Gods sake don't put louvers on it, I tinted the window on mine and every GTO we've sold since 2004 and never had any issues....


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

Have it done by a pro. Not some mom and pop operation and by the time it start bubbling if it ever does we'll be cruzing around with the jetzens and only crack whores will have 04-06 Gto's by this time.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-M...ories/Holden/Accessories/auction-54658689.htm

If you post on the aussie gto site youll get more answers.
www.ls1.com.au

Groucho will have you tracked down and eliminated but youll have louvers for a little while..
:lol: :lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Have an small aluminum patio cover made. Works for ricers.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey do whatever you want. It's your car. But please stay west of the Mississippi. Someone may see your rolling fashion statement and associate it with my car. I'm already struggling with self esteem issues from driving a Pontiac.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-M...ories/Holden/Accessories/auction-54658689.htm
> 
> If you post on the aussie gto site youll get more answers.
> www.ls1.com.au
> ...


No way, that must be for the old Mad Max ones. It's just not possible. 

Well, if you find a source you'll make the poor sucker that invested in the manufacture of rear louvers for the GTO happy as hell. He'll finally get a sale. I'd put it on mine if I could just find a gold that matched my curb feelers. Man, do they save the 18" rims. Not to mention how good they look with the boomerang TV antenna on the trunk – slick.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

GotYurGoat said:


> i was going to get the back window tinted but later on down the road there are going to be air bubbles. it's something that cant be defeated. every car i have seen with a rear defroster gets those ugly a** air bubbles and then it starts looking like someone just bought the tint and tried doing a DIY job!!! just wanted to get some feed back.




Find a good tinter. My last car had tint on it for 8 years, always outside in the sun. No bubbles what so ever, and if there were, it'd be going back to get fixed.


Have had 7 tinted cars, never had any problems w/ the defroster.


Go to a place that uses good film, don't find the cheapest place in your area because you'll get **** film


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Please oh please do not put louvers on your car. I beg you.
> 
> Just tint the windows and you will be fine.


Or, he could always just cover the rear window with foil.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GotYurGoat said:


> i was going to get the back window tinted but later on down the road there are going to be air bubbles. it's something that cant be defeated. every car i have seen with a rear defroster gets those ugly a** air bubbles and then it starts looking like someone just bought the tint and tried doing a DIY job!!! just wanted to get some feed back.


I have never had them, I always got mine done at a proffesional place who guarantee's to fix and replace if any bubbles do pop up..


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Or, he could always just cover the rear window with foil.


\

LOL -- or install "California draperies," which is to build a $1,000,000 house and cover the windows with newspapers.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Or, he could always just cover the rear window with foil.


Just like an Aggie! Oh well I can't say much I am on too.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

GotYurGoat said:


> i was going to get the back window tinted but later on down the road there are going to be air bubbles. it's something that cant be defeated. every car i have seen with a rear defroster gets those ugly a** air bubbles and then it starts looking like someone just bought the tint and tried doing a DIY job!!! just wanted to get some feed back.


If you get a good installer and a good product, you will never get air bubbles.


----------

